# Full feeling



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have a lot of acid problems and well lately even if I eat little and even if it's hours after I eat(not directly after I eat) I have this full feeling in my throat like I would have eaten tons of food and it feels like my throat is just stuffed. Is this from the acid?


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi PippySounds like you might have a Hiatus Hernia to me. HH often accompanies GERD, (I have both myself) and the sensation you feel in your throat is a symptom of a HH. See the info below for more about symptoms etc.I would also say though that you should probably see a doctor for a proper diagnosis as it could be a lot of other things. Hope you feel better soon.HIATUS HERNIA: WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS?Many hiatus hernias don’t cause any problems. In fact, many people with small hiatus hernias have no symptoms at all and may never know they have the condition unless it is discovered by accident as part of a test for another problem. However, moderately-sized or large hiatus hernias are more likely to cause symptoms and discomfort. What are the common symptoms?The most common symptoms of hiatus hernia are those arising from gastro-oesophageal reflux, which can occur as a result of the hernia. These symptoms include heartburn, which is a painful burning sensation felt in the lower front chest area behind the breastbone and upper abdomen, often after eating or when lying down. Regurgitation of sour or bitter-tasting acid fluid into the mouth, particularly at night, occurs with more severe reflux.Other symptomsDepending on the type of hiatus hernia, other symptoms can include: ï¿½ difficulty in swallowing, due to swelling of the oesophageal lining; ï¿½ pain on swallowing hot liquids; ï¿½ a sense of pressure in the lower chest; ï¿½ feeling as if food is sticking in the oesophagus (gullet); ï¿½ belching or burping; and ï¿½ occasionally, an irregular heartbeat.These symptoms are often worse when you bend over, lie down or strain to lift heavy objects. Symptoms often occur in pregnant women as this is a common time to develop a hiatus hernia.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info I'm at my wits end right about now after 5 pm I feel like #### I woke up this morning feeling like food was stuck in my throat and had trouble breathing, but I had not eaten since early yesterday evening and slept elevated with pillows.


----------



## billbill17 (Jul 22, 2002)

I've had these same symptoms for 2 years and have been on Protonix for 2 months, after trying Aciphex for 1 year. My symptoms of having something stuck in my throat and feeling of heaviness in my chest and/or pain have largely have subsided, but only recently have returned... I would recommend seeing a specialist. You'll also have to change your diet and elevate your bed by 6 -8 inches. I've heard that the use of pillows or foam wedges are not recommended, but I still use them. I blame myself for the return of symptoms, namely eating fatty foods and continuing to drink coffee and tea. The one factor that I have not conquered is feelings of being bloated and constipation. Does anyone know how I can continue to take occasional antacids yet avoid constipation?


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I read up on it and right now I'm thinking it's a hernia because I thought back and realized it started the day after I threw up and I threw up extremely hard I had huge broken vessels on my face and felt like my head would pop off and I read it can be caused by a strain. I feel like #### can't wait to see the Dr in Nov/Dec


----------



## billbill17 (Jul 22, 2002)

Please take care and good luck with the Doctor. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

I also have similar symptoms, and its really scary when u feel like u'r going to choke because u cant swallow and u have no idea why this is happening. I am also glad I am not the only one with these symptoms, I was beginning to think I was the only one!







(But I also wish that we could all get better so no one would have to go through this!!) anyway, getting an endoscopy & finding out that I actually did have a hiatal hernia made me feel better.. just knowing what was wrong. that was the best medicine for me, although my prevacid is good too







So I would definitely urge u to see ur Dr. so he can help u find out whats wrong. It may even help to keep a food journal, so u can look back and see what makes u'r symptoms worse. Take care, get some rest, and I hope u feel better and get some answers really soon!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have to see him in November so I'm waiting till then or else I'll have to pay an extra visit and with the number of visits I have coming up even with a co-pay it adds up. I have however been taking Nexium for the last 3 weeks and I feel the same. So I worry what will happen? If he finds one hes going to give me something like Nexium and I'll have to keep feeling like this? I can't take the feeling much longer. And just want them to do a lap surgery if I have one and push it down. I know that's a last resort but I feel like ####.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry u still feel bad







My prevacid doesnt really help me much either, but I take it just so I dont have to worry abt damaging my esophagus. Yes, surgery is a last resort, it isnt the perfect cure because it has side effects too. Im no expert on this stuff but I am ALMOST positive that a hiatal hernia wont kill u







so thats something to be happy about, even if u dont feel good. Maybe call ur Dr or probably ur specialist, let them know how long u have been feeling sick and see what they say, but u are probably right that they will just give u more medicine if they find a hernia. Maybe even schedule the appointment for Nov. now, in case ur Dr. or specialist has a really busy schedule.hope that helpsSammie


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Pippy & Sammie,Sorry to hear you are both feeling bad. Unfortunately that is part of the whole Hiatus Hernia thing. Mine has not been too good the last couple of days either. I really hate when you get that 'something lodged in the throat' feeling, that is the worst part of it.Unfortunately, short of surgery (which is only done in extremely bad cases) there is not a lot you can do about it. I know Somac (aka Protonix, Pantaloc) helps a lot with Reflux (GERD) which often accompanies a Hiatus Hernia, but I don't think it does anything for the actual Hernia.The only management I know of so far, is elevating your bed and watching your diet. If you are at all overweight (and I am not saying I think you are!) losing some weight also helps.Here also are some addys for articles on a medical website about diagnosis, treatments, symptoms etc of a Hiatus Hernia that may be worth reading. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3364 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3367 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3389 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3368 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3369 Hope you are feeling better soon, at least mostly the symptoms wax and wane (sometimes good sometimes not so good), so you should gradually feel better (til the next flare up anyway)! Take care.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's from that night of throwing up. I need to take lessons on how to throw up right because I tend to do it violently. It's not the lodged feeling that is so bad it's how it makes you feel nauseated(sp). I'm not much on feeling like throwing up but when its nightly for hours it gets to you, ya know.


----------

